# temp in drying room.



## FUM (Sep 23, 2011)

What' the ideal temp. for the drying room?


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 23, 2011)

Only spot I have to dry is going to be in my garage after this harvest. I got a thermometer/humidity combo deal and have been checking it. Mid day highs of 80 degrees in there. Is that going to be to hot? Humidity is pretty steady at 50%. I do plan to have a fan running in there, but fresh air circulation isn't really possible without me opening the door a few times a day.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 23, 2011)

Right on. Thanks Puffin. Was wondering about that, but forgot to ask. Especially since its getting closer to harvest.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the same problem Ston, my house is too warm during to day for drying and it only takes about 4 days before my buds are crispy on the outside and stem snapping, but at 3 days they are far to wet, so needless to say, my buds always pretty harsh.

Im trying to figure out a  way to have a  "good" dry and cure, still havent been happy with one yet.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2011)

What I actually did with my early harvest was this. I took a cardboard box, cut a couple holes on the bottom and put some screen over them. Ran a couple wires from side to side in the box and hung the buds with clothes pins from them. I actually have the box outside in a spot that is mostly shady. It's dark, cool, and has air circulation. Seemed to have worked ok with the early harvest, but WAY too small scale for when the real harvest comes in the near future. I plan to harvest in sessions, so if the first round goes bad in the garage I'll have to come up with a different plan. Hanging inside the house just isn't an option with the smell, and a wife that doesn't smoke, and young kids.  The kids are too young to know what it is, but I don't need their clothes and stuff smelling like ganja, ya know. Haha.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2011)

:yeahthat: I keep recommending that link as I did my Jack this way and oh man, it is the way to do it.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2011)

Yup, read through that. Ordered some hygrometers already. Hopefully they get here soon. I was just wondering temp-wise if 80 degrees is too hot. I dont have a "cool dark" space for how much i'll be harvesting. And that's daytime temp. If I open the door to get fresh air in I can get it down into the 60-70's probably.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, most of us are probably the same way lol... I know my dry room runs warm and the himidity never exceeds 40% on it's highest day. I rarely need to go more than 3 days hang time..


----------



## FUM (Sep 25, 2011)

Well it sounds like I'm doing well to keep the dry room 60 to 70deg. I have fan going outside, a fan inside on low. If room dose get to hot I put a gal. jug of ice behind fan to cool things down. I built a chicken wire rack that I hang buds from strings. It's great air flow around everything.


----------

